# Arm day?



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

For whatever reason, my arms do not seem to grow like the rest of me, last few months have been training bi's with chest n tri's after shoulders.

Have read having an arm day would do me good. Who does this and does it work for you?

Have read Super setting biceps and triceps together is good might give that a go. What exercise's should i be focusing on to add mass? I train at home so am limited.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What does chest measure and what do your arms measure?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I was hitting arms 5 days a week for a bit to bring my arms up


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just add in a bi set before legs and tri's after something else so you hit them twice a week


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I was hitting arms 5 days a week for a bit to bring my arms up


 Did it work mate? How long u do it for?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm trying to bring arms up! I finish biceps off after back the triceps after chest then a murder triceps and biceps on a day on their own and I think it's working lol. Arms need to be worked hard as Bcs you use them a lot day to day they take some shocking into growing IMO


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Myself, I've got long bicep and tricep heads with skinny elbow joints...so my arms want to be naturally long and skinny.

Found that form and intensity is everything when training them to make them grow, not so much frequency. Biceps for example, need to curl the ****er right up to my shoulder, such is the length of my bicep, and squeeze and really fight the negative on the way down.

Triceps same - need to be really isolated - especially if they are lagging - otherwise the shoulders will take over.

Trust me - you'll know when you've done a good arm workout!

Train smart not more.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TITO said:


> Did it work mate? How long u do it for?


 Bout a month. Gonna do it again soon.


----------



## Bengrim (Mar 14, 2016)

Good arm's training day for me was supersetting them with:

1)Close grip bench press, 4/5 sets 6/8 reps

superset with

Barbell curl ,4/5sets 6/8 reps

2)Hammer Dumbell curl,4 x8/10 rep

superset with

Triceps Pushdown, 4x8/10reps

3)Dumbell Concentration curl,4x12/15

superset with

Dumbell Kickback,4x12/15

4)Close grip pull up, 2 sets as much as you can,

superset with

Dips, 2 sets as much as you can

Work very well for me, perform it for about 3 month.

Maybe you could give it a try.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Going to do the following in a few hours see how it feels:

4x10 chin ups

4x10 Barbell curl

4x10 Dips

4x10 Skull crushers.

Going to be joining a new gym thats opening in few weeks so will b able to go more at it then.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Do arms on leg day, muscle confusion.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

'Arm days' are a ridiculous concept, just throw in an isolation exercise after your compounds and eat enough and your arms will grow

Chin up and or row, bench and or press 2-3 times per week with a few sets of curls and skull crushers for mental masturbation purposes and that will be plenty for muscle stimulation

Generally people just want disproportionate sized arms in comparison to the rest of their body and that's why they feel they need to dedicate days to 'bring them up'

If you bring your bench and rows up your arms will grow


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

swole troll said:


> So much bro science
> 
> 'Arm days' are a ridiculous concept, just throw in an isolation exercise after your compounds and eat enough and your arms will grow
> 
> ...


 Ill be able to focus on this more when i join gym in few weeks, will have no excuses then


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

james90 said:


> For whatever reason, *my arms do not seem to grow like the rest of me,* last few months have been training bi's with chest n tri's after shoulders.
> 
> Have read having an arm day would do me good. Who does this and does it work for you?
> 
> Have read Super setting biceps and triceps together is good might give that a go. What exercise's should i be focusing on to add mass? I train at home so am limited.


 See this all the time.

Are they actually not growing or do you just want them bigger?

Post up a picture and we can see if they are lagging behind.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

james90 said:


> Ill be able to focus on this more when i join gym in few weeks, will have no excuses then


 I promise you, if you bring up your compound lifts your arms will grow as will the rest of your body

There is only so much stimulus a muscle can adapt to and it is a lot less than people think

If you blast your arms with tons of volume then the only extra growth you will get will be in your enflammed tendons

Hit your compounds and then do 2-3 sets of isolation work for the extra metabolic fatigue and satisfaction that you've directly hit you arms


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> What does chest measure and what do your arms measure?


 First time i have measured them..

Chest 36"

Bicep 14" when tensed

im 5ft 9, 72kg

I never really taken it seriously, been training three years three times a week at home but no set routine, joining the gym in few weeks will change that though want to sort out a proper plan.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

swole troll said:


> I promise you, if you bring up your compound lifts your arms will grow as will the rest of your body
> 
> There is only so much stimulus a muscle can adapt to and it is a lot less than people think
> 
> ...


 Have never really trained legs, limited to the amount i can squat and press at home so im going to focus on compounds soon as i join, just got to come up with a workout plan.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

james90 said:


> Have never really trained legs, limited to the amount i can squat and press at home so im going to focus on compounds soon as i join, just got to come up with a workout plan.


 ICF 5x5 will put the most meat on you in the shortest amount of time provided youre eating enough food


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

james90 said:


> First time i have measured them..
> 
> Chest 36"
> 
> ...


 That sounds about in proportion. Work on your upper body exercises and the arms will grow with your upperbody.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I've been giving the Pianist's feeder workouts a try for the past few weeks. Been doing arms for a week, then shoulders for a week, calves, etc. Think there's definintely something in the volume/frequency and regular pump that helps you grow and even break a plateau when done in addition to your usual heavier compound sessions.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Eating, wackin, lifting, in that order, thats what builds dem guns


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

swole troll said:


> '*Arm days' are a ridiculous concept*, just throw in an isolation exercise after your compounds and eat enough and your arms will grow
> 
> Chin up and or row, bench and or press 2-3 times per week with a few sets of curls and skull crushers for mental masturbation purposes and that will be plenty for muscle stimulation
> 
> ...


 Agree, but nothing beats walking out the gym wearing your smedium T hugging the guns


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> Agree, but nothing beats walking out the gym wearing your smedium T hugging the guns


 Lol I actually do an arm day now but I'm pretty aggressively enhanced with genuinely poor arm genetics

I stand by it being a silly concept for naturals though

But yes I agree they are fun getting a massive pump


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Been making arms a priority for a while now , big arms are great!

Mine are f**kers tho... They just don't want to know!

However I have been using test prop in them and I feel that there is genuine movement happening, it's still early days so we'll see as the months go on.

Synthol use is huge imo, It's the cocks that go crazy with it that makes it look bad, there are tons using it to create great arms and you would never know.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Been making arms a priority for a while now , big arms are great!
> 
> Mine are f**kers tho... They just don't want to know!
> 
> ...


 chuck up your arm routine


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Lol I actually do an arm day now but I'm pretty aggressively enhanced with genuinely poor arm genetics
> 
> I stand by it being a silly concept for naturals though
> 
> But yes I agree they are fun getting a massive pump


 ha so do I but going to put it on the back burner for a while as elbows not enjoying all those reps

skull crushers are the devils work when it comes to elbows regardless of form


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> chuck up your arm routine


 Last nights biceps was (changing exercises weekly to biweekly to keep shocking the muscles)

warm up on dumbells

4 sets x Ez bar curls to failure

4 sets x high cable curls on cable cross over machine (no idea the name of them, like a double biceps)

4 x sets close grip pull ups (holding on the biceps and lowering slowly mostly)

triceps were after chest

Few close grip push down warm ups

5 x sets close grip push downs working weight up and reps down to failure

4 x sets over head Dumbbells


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll never have an arm day cause my arms have always been one of my most responsive areas, but if they're lagging behind you can always rework your routine to give arms some priority. So a 4 day split could look like:

Chest/shoulders

Back

(rest)

Arms

Legs

(rest 1-2 days)

For an arm session you can't go far wrong with:

Bar curls (heavy)

Incline curls (medium)

Rope curls (light)

CGBP (heavy)

Pushdowns (medium)

Overhead extensions (light)


----------

